# Bench motivation video



## ckcrown84 (Jul 20, 2017)

Give the video a look, if you enjoy give it a share  
I'm going to gauge the activity on this video to see if it's worth doing more

https://youtu.be/As-Iq0kpxhM


Like my content? Feel free to give a follow and read some articles!
http://facebook.com/amateurstrong


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 16, 2017)

OMG! Your bench motivation video is amazing, your workout video describes how much you love your workout.


----------

